
Kubernetes in Production: Services - nsvokmeter
https://blog.okmeter.io/kubernetes-in-production-services-34c3234c94c8
======
edejong
Please see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18597396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18597396)

